# Hiatal Hernia



## 13679 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello, I a newbie. Was recently diagnosed with hiatal hernia. Given Achiphex for last 3 months or so, not much relief, except the burning I occasionally felt. This all started when I got upset about my son. I felt it in my stomach but this never went away and that was like 4 months ago. I've had an Upper GI (diagnosed Sliding Hiatal Hernia); bloodwork, which all came back fine, ultrasound of abdomen, which came up only with the cysts in the pancreas which was already found some 2 years ago. I also am losing weight without trying (scary), so the doc did a a thyroid test, that came negative, I had the pylori test which was negative, but the GI doc is going to do an endoscopy 6/20 looking for ulcers that didn't show on Upper GI. Also getting stress test on 6/16 to rule out heart problems. Just after this all started I get discomfort now while walking th treadmill, never had it before, went to the gym some 4 times a week. Anyway, I noticed in previous conversations, people do feel pressure or discomfort with hiatal hernia. My GI doc says the Achiphex should take care of discomfort, must be something else. Running out of stuff, gall bladder ok (saw on ultrasound). Only thing left is ulcers and heart trouble I guess or maybe cancer. Or it could be the nervous stomach or IBS which I have had in the past, never felt like this though. Anyone with the discomfort in lower chest everyday but not all day off and on?


----------



## 14244 (May 28, 2006)

I almost fell off my chair. I have the exact same thing. I have never had problems with my stomach before. My sister has a hiatal hernia. about 3 month ago I also got upset with my teenage boys, and started getting constipation and lower abdonmen pains . I too have had every test possible. stomach scope, colonoscopy, GI, CT scan, etc. The only thing they found was the hiatil hernia and reflux and a spastic colon and polyps on my overies and uterus which the Gynogologist said isn't related and should cause no pain. I was on pantaloc for 2 weeks and it did nothing. I now take pariat, pecid ac twice a day AND valium to try and relax the colon and my nerves which are shot. I can't swallow properly and I always feel like something is sticking in my throat and in the center of my back. I always have pain in my chest and sides (just above my hip bones) . It's been 4 weeks and I am so depressed that it isn't getting better. I stopped eating for ten days because of the pain but they said i have to eat but WHAT!!!!!!!!!!! I drink water but it makes my stomach feel empy and then more acid. Have anyone found something to drink other than water? I can't drink milk, juice???


----------

